# Help wat should I do !??



## Ashley

My 8 month old bully jus snapped my 5 year old son in the face becuz he was sitting on his back .an I have 2 other toddlers I can't take the chance on keeping him . shuld I contact the breeder an give him back ? He obviously doesn't need a home with kids I would not place him in a home with kids. I'm so upset with him I can't believe he would do that  any advice ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

As a breeder I would want the dog back if it was in a home where parents dont teach their kids manners and proper handling of animals. the fact YOUR kid was on the dogs back and you are mad at the dog for snapping says alot. Maybe teach your kids how to treat animals and I wont hear of " my kid is young they will be kids" my kids have been in the home raised with dogs since infants and never had that happen. YOu don't leave kids alone with dogs as they don't know better and they will do things to dogs that are not acceptable, the other part is correcting the KIDS when they are out of line. dog was prob in pain with a kid jumping on him. So yes I would contact the breeder and explain that you are not prepared to own a dog at this time until you can teach your kids manners and get in the habit of not setting your dog or kids up to fail by leaving them unsupervised. Feel bad for the dog here this was not his fault. If the breeder wont take him back post up your city and maybe someone on here can help rehome him, please dont dump him at a shelter.


----------



## Cain's Mom

angelbaby said:


> As a breeder I would want the dog back if it was in a home where parents dont teach their kids manners and proper handling of animals. the fact YOUR kid was on the dogs back and you are mad at the dog for snapping says alot. Maybe teach your kids how to treat animals and I wont hear of " my kid is young they will be kids" my kids have been in the home raised with dogs since infants and never had that happen. YOu don't leave kids alone with dogs as they don't know better and they will do things to dogs that are not acceptable, the other part is correcting the KIDS when they are out of line. dog was prob in pain with a kid jumping on him. So yes I would contact the breeder and explain that you are not prepared to own a dog at this time until you can teach your kids manners and get in the habit of not setting your dog or kids up to fail by leaving them unsupervised. Feel bad for the dog here this was not his fault. If the breeder wont take him back post up your city and maybe someone on here can help rehome him, please dont dump him at a shelter.


:goodpost: :goodpost: : goodpost:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer

if that was the 1st time, i would probly give him another chance,

and make sure the kids understand they are not to be ridden.

but if he just snapped over something that he shouldnt have,

he's got to go, the breeder might exchange it buti wouldnt count on it,

how long have you had the dog?

if you've had him a few months, its not the breeders fault...........


----------



## Ashley

angelbaby said:


> As a breeder I would want the dog back if it was in a home where parents dont teach their kids manners and proper handling of animals. the fact YOUR kid was on the dogs back and you are mad at the dog for snapping says alot. Maybe teach your kids how to treat animals and I wont hear of " my kid is young they will be kids" my kids have been in the home raised with dogs since infants and never had that happen. YOu don't leave kids alone with dogs as they don't know better and they will do things to dogs that are not acceptable, the other part is correcting the KIDS when they are out of line. dog was prob in pain with a kid jumping on him. So yes I would contact the breeder and explain that you are not prepared to own a dog at this time until you can teach your kids manners and get in the habit of not setting your dog or kids up to fail by leaving them unsupervised. Feel bad for the dog here this was not his fault. If the breeder wont take him back post up your city and maybe someone on here can help rehome him, please dont dump him at a shelter.


O no we was sitting rite beside him he was NOT unsupervised if I can't trust a dog around my kids then I'm not keeping him ! All he was doing was playing with him he had no reason to snap at him he won't go to a shelter but I'm not keeping a dog that even has the urge to snap at a toddler sumthns not rite with a dog that snaps at children. I can't believe u would say it was my fault lol funny

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Sounds like a good start. Atleast call them and let them know for your record n theirs. i don't know you..your situation..so won't cast much to be concidered bias. has the pup been well socialized and raised around the kids...so many things to concider...just take ur time n hope this gets solved in a positive way. ......


----------



## MamaTank

Sitting on a dog isn't playing. 
My son got snapped at by our (now deceased) German Shepherd for doing the same thing... guess what. My son was hurting him. 
It's not that he wants to snap at your kid. Unless he's seeking your child out to bite, then I think you need to re-evaluate why the dog snapped. Honestly, I think a 5 year old should know better than to sit on a dog.


----------



## angelbaby

if the child is treating the dog wrong which children do then yes it is YOUR fault for not correcting the child. Both are in the wrong the dog should not snap but at the same time YOU need to set boundarys and teach your kids what is ok and what isn't. You can not put all the blame on the dog when YOU said in your post that the child was sitting on his back. you dont play with dogs by sitting on their backs, maybe he is in pain. I would go to the vet and find out if there is a health issue that could have been a cause for him to snap , a reason he would be in pain. If you were right beside them then the kid should not have been on the dogs back you should have corrected that. If you don't feel safe with the dog around your kids then no he should not be there and I would call the breeder and ask them to take him back , I would not expect a refund though.


----------



## Cain's Mom

She's just saying kids need taught to behave around dogs as the dog need to learn too respect the kid. Idk how old your child is but if he's old enough he should be doing basic training commands also. Your child was sitting on his back if I read correctly. The dog was probably in discomfort from it. Causing the snap.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

it IS ur fault! dogs are not jungle gyms in which a toddler can climb all over. u say that they were not unsupervised cuz u were sitting right next to them but obviously u werent paying enough attention to keep ur child off the dog. the dog has no way to express its dislike for such treatment except for what he did. a warning snap. i would suggest either teaching ur children not to climb on ur dog or give him back to the breeder so that they can find someone who understands how to have kids and dogs together.


----------



## Ashley

Noo! He was not hurting the dog an if he was the dog shulda yelped out or even growled his first intention shuld not have been to snap my son n the face .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

just cuz he wasnt hurting the dog doesnt mean that the dog didnt like it. i have never heard my 2.5 year old male yelp or growl for that matter..... just throwing that out there....


----------



## Ashley

surfer said:


> if that was the 1st time, i would probly give him another chance,
> 
> and make sure the kids understand they are not to be ridden.
> 
> but if he just snapped over something that he shouldnt have,
> 
> he's got to go, the breeder might exchange it buti wouldnt count on it,
> 
> how long have you had the dog?
> 
> if you've had him a few months, its not the breeders fault...........


That was the first time I've had him since he was weaned hes been raised with my 3 children he's a family pet thats all people act like I want to get rid of him but I'm not taking a chance on my kids . if my son was hurting him i would understand but we was all sitting in the floor by him if my son was hurting him I wulda got him off of the dog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal

Sounds like your mind is already made up. Contact the breeder, tell them that the dog is not currently working out in your household. Don't expect a refund or anything like that.


----------



## MamaTank

The dog can't talk!! Dogs react in the moment sometimes, and your dog is still really young. 8 months is not full grown. That's still a PUPPY.


----------



## angelbaby

just get rid of the dog , honestly you are doing nothing but defending your lack of actions here. Own up to what you did wrong. Sorry but this is how we see storys in the media with captions like " pit bull attacks child" it's lack of supervision, lack of education parents give kids and lack of reading body language. Each dog responds to pain differently they don't know your rules about growling first or what , how do you know he didn't hurt the dog. he could have stepped on a certain spot or whatever and instant reaction was to snap. You have some owning up to do here and seems like you are in denial over there about your role or lack there of in this . Sounds like your mind is made up , and I can say the majority of us here agree with that decission that the dog is better off in a home better suited to him. best of luck let us know what the breeder says, if you need help in placing him incase the breeder wont take him back let us know we will do what we can to help out.


----------



## Ashley

Everyone can think I'm wrong all they want I'm sorry but a dog should not bite a kid . I do not want a refund I jus want him in a good home an I will make sure he goes to a good home thanks everyone

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

u said he snapped at him. that is quite different than biting him. did he break the skin? was there need for stitches?


----------



## Ashley

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> u said he snapped at him. that is quite different than biting him. did he break the skin? was there need for stitches?


No he didn't break the skin heres exactly wat happened we was sitting in the floor an the dog was in a sitting position my son was on his back but still standing on the ground the dog suddenly snapped an missed so snapped again an bit his chin but no it didn't break the skin

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Ashley said:


> Everyone can think I'm wrong all they want I'm sorry but a dog should not bite a kid . I do not want a refund I jus want him in a good home an I will make sure he goes to a good home thanks everyone
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your right the dog shouldn't bite the kid but just cause the kid is a human doesn't give him the right to act a fool...

At this point just rehome your dog and get rabbit


----------



## Ashley

stonerreakinhavok said:


> Your right the dog shouldn't bite the kid but just cause the kid is a human doesn't give him the right to act a fool...
> 
> At this point just rehome your dog and get rabbit


My kid was acting a fool but the dog wasn't really !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Ashley said:


> No he didn't break the skin heres exactly wat happened we was sitting in the floor an the dog was in a sitting position my son was on his back but still standing on the ground the dog suddenly snapped an missed so snapped again an bit his chin but no it didn't break the skin
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


so your kid may have stepped on the dogs foot or tail or skin on accident?


----------



## Ashley

stonerreakinhavok said:


> so your kid may have stepped on the dogs foot or tail or skin on accident?


No my kid was jus standing there he wasn't jumping or anything he was still if he will bite over sumthn so small wat will he do next ?? But thanks everyone for ur opinions no one seems to understand where I'm coming from so I'm gonna log out an delete the app thanks everyone for ur options  good luck to everyone an there dogs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

smh... k have a nice life  

but next time u get a dog that snaps at ur kid maybe u should try to figure out why, instead of blaming the poor dog...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Ashley said:


> No my kid was jus standing there he wasn't jumping or anything he was still if he will bite over sumthn so small wat will he do next ?? But thanks everyone for ur opinions no one seems to understand where I'm coming from so I'm gonna log out an delete the app thanks everyone for ur options  good luck to everyone an there dogs
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not sure that i feel your fit to own an animal... Realize that your dog didn't sign up for what your subjecting it too and is shoved into this situation more than likely with you not fully weighing out the responsibilities and challenges of being a pet owner who has kids.

I wish your dog the best as you made a commitment to the dog and are passing off responsibility.


----------



## Cain's dad

Sounds to me like the dog exercised bite inhabition. He didn't want to snap but you didn't take care of the problem so he did. Sounds like you need to train your kid before you get another dog


----------



## angelbaby

why do people come on here and ask for advice and then get mad when it isn't sugar coated to their liking .... Seems like some people need to take off blinders and admit to where they made mistakes. You want to point all fingers at the dog but facts state he did not just snap out of the blue for no reason and yet you fail to see where you went wrong??? not fair to the dog. I wish you would stick around and get some education on dogs but I guess if your giving him back then you don't need any at this point. I hope the best for the dog, really handsome boy he deserves a good home. Luckly he is young enough he should adapt just fine in a new home.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

angelbaby said:


> why do people come on here and ask for advice and then get mad when it isn't sugar coated to their liking .... Seems like some people need to take off blinders and admit to where they made mistakes. You want to point all fingers at the dog but facts state he did not just snap out of the blue for no reason and yet you fail to see where you went wrong??? not fair to the dog. I wish you would stick around and get some education on dogs but I guess if your giving him back then you don't need any at this point. I hope the best for the dog, really handsome boy he deserves a good home. Luckly he is young enough he should adapt just fine in a new home.


no it just sounds like people who think their kids can't do anything wrong are buying animals with out weighing out the consequences...

You can't be mad at a horse for mule kicking you when you smack its ass. you asked for it :stick:.


----------



## Cain's Mom

Yep. My dogs are around kids of all different ages. I have never had an issue. Bc they know how to act. And if they start doing something they get corrected.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Cain's Mom said:


> And if they start doing something they get corrected.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


lol the dogs or the kids?


----------



## ames

Ugh I really home she gets rid of her dog so it can go to a good home who is willing to learn and understand dog behavior. First it's on the dogs back then she says her kid was acting a fool not the dog but she is still blaming the dog. Common sense is the dog was lip licking or panting or never taught proper bite inhibition and what is and isn't acceptable. If people want their children to ride dogs like a horse or sit in them like a chair they should get a freaking horse or a chair. The dog is still a puppy and is just reacting when the other signs were ignored. My dog didn't growl at things that bothered him til he was about 16 moths old. You need to teach your dog what's acceptable

I hope the OP gets rid of all pets since she obviously should be concentrating on teaching her kids manners. I'm sure dog manner are just a part of the problem. SMH

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

ames said:


> I hope the OP gets rid of all pets since she obviously should be concentrating on teaching her kids manners. I'm sure dog manner are just a part of the problem. SMH Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21

It was YOUR fault NOT the dog. You put the dog as well as your child in that situation. If you can't accept that you screwed up, learn how to properly handle your dogs and kids, and move on then you don't need any animal. My chihuahua snapped at my 2 year old for sitting on him in our bed while we were sleeping. Wanna take a guess at who got in the most trouble?? My 2 year old. It was my fault for A not waking up at the first growl and B for not having taught her better in the first place. I screwed up. Lesson learned. I've worked with both of my kids and I still have my dog....that's called responsible pet ownership.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol the dogs or the kids?


Lol both  but for the most I don't have to worry much. The dogs do really well with kids and the kids know what's acceptable.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

stonerreakinhavok said:


>


Lmao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs

Blind leading the blind... 

Rehome or pts or let your kid get bit because your too lazy to set basic boundaries and rules as well as live up to said consequences ...

Either way you seem as you will do what you wish.

Whatever you decide you live with the reaction of that action, 

Owning a dog isn't a right but a privilege.


----------



## welder

seeing how it's Saturday;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
take a 2lb ballpeen hammer and hit him rite where the skull turns to neck.
just a quik snappin kinda lick...........
hang him upside down by the legs,and put a 1'' slit in his neck to let m bleed out.if the hammer didn't do him in this will.
then you slit him from his privates to his sternum and gut him.
then you skin him and clean it with cold water and hang him ina freezer
after a couple days you got enuff meat to last the summer....



i'm talkin bout the kid................................................................

just kiddin yall...............
Ash,seems like your mind is/was made up before ya got here.....
do what your brain tells ya.............................
but,what cha gonna do if the next dog does it? and the nxt ,and the nxt.
see wher ima going with this.......
I wood atleast give the dog another chanc under close supervision.
either way;hope it works out for ya..............OMG I didn't kno this was in the 
bully section..........hang.m both............


----------



## redog

If you had a bad dog, it would have bit the child. Is this soldier your talking about?


----------



## redog

Ashley said:


> My 8 month old bully jus snapped my 5 year old son in the face becuz he was sitting on his back .an I have 2 other toddlers I can't take the chance on keeping him . shuld I contact the breeder an give him back ? He obviously doesn't need a home with kids I would not place him in a home with kids. I'm so upset with him I can't believe he would do that  any advice ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Let me get this right, you let your son sit on the dogs back and he snapped at the child. Do all the kids in your home sit on dogs? Do you let them climb on the fridge and jump off too? Do your toddlers play with the stove? Eat paint chips and play with matches? I bet they don't! 
Step it up Ashley! You asked for advise here it is, right in your face!
Keep the child away from the PUPPY until he can learn to not get BURNED!
No more cruising the net and posting pics while your kids and dog are in need of a few BOUNDRIES. 
Those who jump on the "get a pit bull" train, tend to jump off just as quick.


----------



## surfer

heres the thing, our yard is completely inclosed with 6' privacy fence, so 1st thing is someone has to take you back there,

2nd, its at the end of a road, and its all family there,

my partner has a 4yr old, and he got lttle cousins around, and they like the dogs,

and they even feed and give biscuits, 

but, some of them they can go right up to them while they're eatin, and no problem,

but some of them they cant, and the kids know that, after growing up there.

my biggest fear is, by keeping them on chains, they get to the end and get up on their hind legs, i'm afraid their front toe nails could rake right down the kids face.

not on purpose, but whether or not, if its on purpose or not, you got a kid with a tore up face that a 'pit bull' did. and the news would take off with it.

but, first rule is, CAN NOT have a dog that will go after kids,


----------



## Kingbodie

11111111111111111111
Not every dog can take that ... I'm a lucky one


----------



## redog

The dog still looks stressed but yeah some have a higher tolerance to it. It doesn't take much to have a dog turn and say "that hurts"


----------



## hashbrown

Maybe it was the kids fault, or maybe it was the dogs fault that's irrelevant to me. The incident doesn't seem that bad but if I don't trust an animal, any sort of animal it won't be around me or mine period. If you have any sort of trust issues with the animal it's not going to make a good dog for you.


----------



## Kingbodie

redog said:


> The dog still looks stressed but yeah some have a higher tolerance to it. It doesn't take much to have a dog turn and say "that hurts"


We were at the dog show , we drove almost hours . He was tired and hot , he loves my kids and they love him ... I got control of the kids and the dog


----------



## redog

Kingbodie said:


> We were at the dog show , we drove almost hours . He was tired and hot , he loves my kids and they love him ... I got control of the kids and the dog


:thumbsup: right now Ashley and I are working on accomplishing the same thing for he family. She's got this:thumbsup:


----------



## ames

Kingbodie said:


> Not every dog can take that ... I'm a lucky one


I would say Lucky for sure, and you shouldn't allow kids to ride any dog. Every day your kid will grow and grow and get bigger and bigger until they are too heavy for your pup. I am just meaning that although your dog is fine NOW (which he isn't because he is panting and looks like a bit of Whale eye, BUT if its because he is HOT then WTF even more, shoot I don't want anyone touching me when I am hot let alone climbing on my back) he might not be fine with other kids, or your heavier child. One day he might be like DAMN THAT HURT and snap to correct your kid. When you kid asks your dog to sit, one time, does the dog listen? Does your dog LISTEN to your child when they give commands 100% of the time to KNOW that the child is the one in charge? Your child seems kinda young for that. What the point of letting your dog be used as a toy? Don't you think your child might think its OK to climb on someone else's dog the same way since they can do it to your dog and scare the crap pout of the other dog and they react and now the dog is killed.

Understand I don't have kids, so take my 2 cents as just something to think about. I have read so many freaking stories about how the kid ALWAYS climbed on the dog until this ONE TIME and now the dog is dead, or re-homed, or moved to a kennel and no longer is interacted with because of the "risk" THEY created and they cant trust the dog around their kids anymore. Its never BEEN a problem allowing it to happen but why take the risk that one day it COULD become one? Nip that in the bud right now while you are still lucky....

I know I posted this not long ago, but please understand the signs ALL dogs MIGHT display to show how uncomfortable they are.


----------



## Kingbodie

redog said:


> :thumbsup: right now Ashley and I are working on accomplishing the same thing for he family. She's got this:thumbsup:


Believe it not , my dog will be 2 in November , this Tuesday will be 5 weeks since I got him , my kids were the first kids he was ever around .. It was love at first sight , it took my younger son a day just to pet him , by the third day , they were best friends. .. I had my son pet him as much as he could , I'll make him sit and my son give him treats .. I don't think your dog is bad , he was in pain and had a bad reaction .. He could've done worse , but thank god he didn't .. Good luck with it


----------



## Kingbodie

ames said:


> I would say Lucky for sure, and you shouldn't allow kids to ride any dog. Every day your kid will grow and grow and get bigger and bigger until they are too heavy for your pup. I am just meaning that although your dog is fine NOW (which he isn't because he is panting and looks like a bit of Whale eye, BUT if its because he is HOT then WTF even more, shoot I don't want anyone touching me when I am hot let alone climbing on my back) he might not be fine with other kids, or your heavier child. One day he might be like DAMN THAT HURT and snap to correct your kid. When you kid asks your dog to sit, one time, does the dog listen? Does your dog LISTEN to your child when they give commands 100% of the time to KNOW that the child is the one in charge? Your child seems kinda young for that. What the point of letting your dog be used as a toy? Don't you think your child might think its OK to climb on someone else's dog the same way since they can do it to your dog and scare the crap pout of the other dog and they react and now the dog is killed.
> 
> Understand I don't have kids, so take my 2 cents as just something to think about. I have read so many freaking stories about how the kid ALWAYS climbed on the dog until this ONE TIME and now the dog is dead, or re-homed, or moved to a kennel and no longer is interacted with because of the "risk" THEY created and they cant trust the dog around their kids anymore. Its never BEEN a problem allowing it to happen but why take the risk that one day it COULD become one? Nip that in the bud right now while you are still lucky....
> 
> I know I posted this not long ago, but please understand the signs ALL dogs MIGHT display to show how uncomfortable they are.
> 
> Baby Jumps on Rottweiler - YouTube


My kids don't jump on him , they don't always sit on him , u have no kids or know how my dog is with my kids .... Everything in life is a risk ... Don't have sex , you might have a kid ... Don't get offended by my 2 cents


----------



## Kingbodie

That video , that's cruelty ... That's far from my dog


----------



## ames

Kingbodie said:


> My kids don't jump on him , they don't always sit on him , u have no kids or know how my dog is with my kids .... Everything in life is a risk ... Don't have sex , you might have a kid ... Don't get offended by my 2 cents


WOW now you're trying to insult me LMAO I never said I know how your dog was, I was going off your post and picture. Why shouldn't I have money grubbing nasty little humans like most everyone else has? I bet the OP claims her kid was "just sitting on her dog" too, you obviously don't see the correlation between the OP and your abusive picture. You think its cute or something? All I see is a law suit, death, scars, future fear of dogs or front page story when I see a picture like that. Poor dog and Poor child doesn't know any better. You don't have to be rude man. Don't get your panties bunched 'cause you're ignorantly allowing the most frequent way for a kid to get bit and celebrating it and you get called out. Surprised after all the comments you still choose to post a pic of what everyone is saying not to do then have a problem when called out on it.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

don't trip amy he probably leaves his kid and his dog unattended together


----------



## ames

stonerreakinhavok said:


> don't trip amy he probably leaves his kid and his dog unattended together


right Aubs' Might have to hold me back from typing if that's the case lmao.


----------



## Kingbodie

ames said:


> WOW now you're trying to insult me LMAO I never said I know how your dog was, I was going off your post and picture. Why shouldn't I have money grubbing nasty little humans like most everyone else has? I bet the OP claims her kid was "just sitting on her dog" too, you obviously don't see the correlation between the OP and your abusive picture. You think its cute or something? All I see is a law suit, death, scars, future fear of dogs or front page story when I see a picture like that. Poor dog and Poor child doesn't know any better. You don't have to be rude man. Don't get your panties bunched 'cause you're ignorantly allowing the most frequent way for a kid to get bit and celebrating it and you get called out. Surprised after all the comments you still choose to post a pic of what everyone is saying not to do then have a problem when called out on it.


I said don't get offended by my 2 cents . Freedom of speech . You wrote wat u thought bout my pic , I gave u my opinion on ur comment . I guess it's that time of the month . People are so sensitive now a days , we don't know each other , is your self-esteem so low that you worry bout wat a stranger says to you on a Internet forum ???? Remember , it wasn't my dog who bit someone .. Don't compare my case to hers ... Night and day .. Go help that lady who started this thread ...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Freedom of speech yes....freedom to insult other members on a forum that has set rules against that..... not so much.


----------



## ames

Kingbodie said:


> I said don't get offended by my 2 cents . Freedom of speech . You wrote wat u thought bout my pic , I gave u my opinion on ur comment . I guess it's that time of the month . People are so sensitive now a days , we don't know each other , is your self-esteem so low that you worry bout wat a stranger says to you on a Internet forum ???? Remember , it wasn't my dog who bit someone .. Don't compare my case to hers ... Night and day .. Go help that lady who started this thread ...


WOW you have had your dog for 5 weeks yet are confident you know his body language or that he will never snap at your child to correct them? You must be the best dog trainer there is to know your dog would never bite your kid! (thats is sarcasm in case you missed it)

My comment on your picture was for educational purposes not to insult you. How did that divulge into self esteem and a the old male standby when an educated women puts a boy in his place talking about her period? Always gotta go to the time of the month, haha never got anything valid to say. Typical boys. You don't know me from a whole in the wall dude, relax and take advice or don't take it, but acting like a child and trying (and failing) to bite back, no pun intended, is just sad...

YOU compared YOUR case to her's by posting your picture lmao reap what you sow...


----------



## Gonz2288

I have a 5 year old, a 3 year old, a grumpy old lady mutt and a 70 lb bully. My kids KNOW they are not allowed to step on, sit on, jump on, kick, hit or otherwise torment the dogs. If they do and they get snapped at, I'd tell them it was their own fault. Awful mother I am.... lol


----------



## Bree

Kingbodie let me just get this straight your dog will be two soon and you have only had it for 5 weeks AND it has never been around kids before being with yours?

First off 18 to 24 months is usually the maturing period for dogs of this size. Dogs become adults at this age and sometimes no longer have the same tolerance as they did before. Just like me and you I am not the same person I was at 10 years old (Thank god). At 10 years old I probably would not have stood up for my self but I sure as hell would and do now being an adult. 

You have only had your dog for 5 weeks you barley know that dog and he barley knows you. You letting your child sit on your dog is just unnecessary and though your dog may tolerate it for the rest of its life why take the chance of something going wrong? Just so you can take "funny" or "cute" pictures of your dog that is clearly stressed. It does not matter if that stress is coming from the show you where at or the child sitting on it, most likely in that situation the reaction would be towards the child since the child sitting on the dog was the "straw that broke the camels back". Not to mention your dog looks hot having a child sit on it is not going to help it cool it down.

Teach your children to respect dogs not be best buddies with them in the end it will keep your children safe and I am sure that is what you would want.


----------



## Kingbodie

5 weeks in my possession ... He was my trainers dog , I saw him 4 to 5 times a week . Sparring , drills , anything , he was always there , that's why I wasn't worry bout him and my kids . It wasn't educational , you were bashing me and mine . I'm gonna protect my family against anyone .. If you wait for he right moment to do something , you're waste your whole life and do nothing .... I guess you guys don't know bout newtons law " every action , has an equal or positive reaction " that dog in the video , was been hurt , but he knew not to react , it could backfire , but it didn't .. I posted a pic , she posted a video of a dog been Abussed and yet , you guys choose to hate on me and criticize me .. It's pointless to criticize a video who we don't know the owner , cuz they won't say anything back , you can't prove your point or win an argument where there's only one party ... It's easier to bash me ...smh . But we re only humans and got plenty of defects , cuz nobody on face of he earth is perfect ...


----------



## Nick_C.

BullyGal said:


> Sounds like your mind is already made up. Contact the breeder, tell them that the dog is not currently working out in your household. Don't expect a refund or anything like that.


Agreed. Please do the dog the favor.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Kingbodie said:


> Believe it not , my dog will be 2 in November , this Tuesday will be 5 weeks since I got him , my kids were the first kids he was ever around .. It was love at first sight , it took my younger son a day just to pet him , by the third day , they were best friends. .. I had my son pet him as much as he could , I'll make him sit and my son give him treats .. I don't think your dog is bad , he was in pain and had a bad reaction .. He could've done worse , but thank god he didn't .. Good luck with it


5 weeks? Are you aware of the 4 month rule? No wonder the dog looks stressed to me. You have a child sitting on a time bomb! Of course you feel lucky, that dog has himself clammed up. Confused and not understanding why he isn't back with his old fam. At the minimum! It takes 4 months for a dog to become what he is after a re homing.


----------



## Kingbodie

I'm not wastin my time discussing the subject that didn't start the thread .. I have to go check on my son and dog , since I chained them both inside the crate in the basement . Every case is different ..


----------



## ames

Kingbodie said:


> 5 weeks in my possession ... He was my trainers dog , I saw him 4 to 5 times a week . Sparring , drills , anything , he was always there , that's why I wasn't worry bout him and my kids . It wasn't educational , you were bashing me and mine . I'm gonna protect my family against anyone .. If you wait for he right moment to do something , you're waste your whole life and do nothing .... I guess you guys don't know bout newtons law " every action , has an equal or positive reaction " that dog in the video , was been hurt , but he knew not to react , it could backfire , but it didn't .. I posted a pic , she posted a video of a dog been Abussed and yet , you guys choose to hate on me and criticize me .. It's pointless to criticize a video who we don't know the owner , cuz they won't say anything back , you can't prove your point or win an argument where there's only one party ... It's easier to bash me ...smh . But we re only humans and got plenty of defects , cuz nobody on face of he earth is perfect ...


the ONLY person bashing is you. reread what is being posted FROM THE beginning when we said the SAME THING to the OP who got butt hurt at the truth and left the forum. Its sound advice from multiple people who only want to safely preserve the reputation of dogs for the sake of all dogs who happen to look like they might be a pit bull. Keep on shaking your head or man UP and start heading advice form those who know these situations.

Your picture and the dog in the video are VERY SIMILAR which is WHY people are not commenting to the owner we do not know and TELLING THE ONE WE CAN to knock it off for your dog and child's safety. Do you not see the look on your dogs face? (Its described in the video posted since your dog has the same look as the rottie). if you were to take a video of your dog the same time the same captions would appear. and your dog is a GREAT dog like the rottie in the video, to put up with a kid choking them while pulling their collar while they are a new environment with lots of distractions with a new owner.


----------



## redog

Ooh so I take it that you don't know much about this except to toot your own horn. I really really wish you have continue ing luck with all that "luck"shit:thumbsup:


----------



## Kingbodie

Lllllllllllllllllll





He really look stressed in the first pic ...


----------



## Kingbodie

And you guys complaint against bsl ? You're hating the things u suppose to love . If you guys have Netflix , go watch " beyond the myth " my picture might be offensive or cruelty to you , but it also show the other side of the breed . The side that no ones wants to know cuz they to busy wit the ban , let me guess , if my son was sittin on a German shepherd or Labrador , it would be fine ... It's whatever .. Look in the mirror before u try to judge me


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Kingbodie said:


> 5 weeks in my possession ... He was my trainers dog , I saw him 4 to 5 times a week . Sparring , drills , anything , he was always there , that's why I wasn't worry bout him and my kids . It wasn't educational , you were bashing me and mine . I'm gonna protect my family against anyone .. If you wait for he right moment to do something , you're waste your whole life and do nothing .... I guess you guys don't know bout newtons law " every action , has an equal or positive reaction " that dog in the video , was been hurt , but he knew not to react , it could backfire , but it didn't .. I posted a pic , she posted a video of a dog been Abussed and yet , you guys choose to hate on me and criticize me .. It's pointless to criticize a video who we don't know the owner , cuz they won't say anything back , you can't prove your point or win an argument where there's only one party ... It's easier to bash me ...smh . But we re only humans and got plenty of defects , cuz nobody on face of he earth is perfect ...


We know about newtons law.... once again if you smack a horse in the ass don't be pissed if it mule kicks you.

no its easier to point out that your green and and have you read posts instead of having us re-explain everything that's been posted on these forums


----------



## hashbrown

Kingbodie said:


> And you guys complaint against bsl ? You're hating the things u suppose to love . If you guys have Netflix , go watch " beyond the myth " my picture might be offensive or cruelty to you , but it also show the other side of the breed . The side that no ones wants to know cuz they to busy wit the ban , let me guess , if my son was sittin on a German shepherd or Labrador , it would be fine ... It's whatever .. Look in the mirror before u try to judge me


Beyond the Myth......Bet no one here has ever heard of it.


----------



## ames

hashbrown said:


> Beyond the Myth......Bet no one here has ever heard of it.


hahaha right! Apparently not only can he not understand when a dog is stressed or how to have dogs and children interact but he doesn't know how to use the search function to see how many threads were about this movie lol


----------



## redog

Kingbodie said:


> And you guys complaint against bsl ? You're hating the things u suppose to love . If you guys have Netflix , go watch " beyond the myth " my picture might be offensive or cruelty to you , but it also show the other side of the breed . The side that no ones wants to know cuz they to busy wit the ban , let me guess , if my son was sittin on a German shepherd or Labrador , it would be fine ... It's whatever .. Look in the mirror before u try to judge me


I don't judge but you posted the pic and announced how awesome and lucky you feel..you my friend have been judged and have been found to be lacking....he's your first dog right?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

i love the fact that ur "relaxed" dog in that pic has a shock collar on too....

oh and Beyond the Myth features Dawn Capp from Chako Pit Bull rescue... i can PM her right now im certain she would agree with us on the children and dogs topic. just dayin.... no dog (no matter the breed) should be left alone with a child. let alone ride them like a horse....


----------



## Kingbodie

redog said:


> I don't judge but you posted the pic and announced how awesome and lucky you feel..you my friend have been judged and have been found to be lacking....he's your first dog right?


Not at all .. Lacking to your standards . I have a 9 year old mutt aka pit mix . Had 1 rotty 1 German shepherd who died in 97 , had him for 12 years ... I don't care wat u guys think , plain and simple . I wasn't akin for advice . So save it , I'll ask if I need it .


----------



## Kingbodie

......Duh..Wanna ban my account ? Go for it .. Bunch of ignorant people anyway


----------



## redog

Ok, that's why you had to post the pic.. Cuz you don't care what we think. Now we have to go and edit out your garbage from a thread by someone looking for help for doing the same thing you Let your kids do. You save it and ill ask you if I need any ignorance...thanks man


----------



## Bree

All I will say is a little humility goes a long way.

You have multiple experienced dog owners giving you advice, you may want to take a step back and think about what is being said.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Kingbodie said:


> Fuck you all ... Wanna ban my account ? Go for it .. Bunch of ignorant people anyway


No, I think I'll let your ignorance roll here till the end of time. You little !


----------



## hashbrown

Kingbodie said:


> Fuck you all ... Wanna ban my account ? Go for it .. Bunch of ignorant people anyway


Butthurt much?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Kingbodie said:


> Fuck you all ... Wanna ban my account ? Go for it .. Bunch of ignorant people anyway


why are you so BUTT HURT? Is it because no ones taking your side?


----------



## ames

stonerreakinhavok said:


> why are you so BUTT HURT? Is it because no ones taking your side?


no its due to his erectile dysfunction meds he takes, I am sure.


----------



## hashbrown

ames said:


> no its due to his erectile dysfunction meds he takes, I am sure.


I thought it was because of this.....


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

hashbrown said:


> I thought it was because of this.....


To much fiber

Netflix sucks i pay for it but it never has anything good, or new that interests me....


----------



## surfer

is beyond the myth that movie with sam shepard kind of playin the part of maurice carver?

i really dont know why they got upset,
the only thing i really got from what ya'll were saying was these dogs shouldnt be ridden like a horse,
big deal shouldnt that be common knowledge anyway??????????

i've had something to do with these animals evey single day for a vey long time now,
and have raised them from birth to death, and loved every one of them,

but i've NEVER seen one i would leave alone with a toddler,
to big a risk, with to little a payoff.

yea, you can say, i trust him so much i can leave him alone with my child,
that is until something happens.

the thing is, if you own a bulldog, ours are supreme athletes, 
and the majority of humans dont rate to high on the 'gameness' scale.

think about what it meant to be a bulldog before 1976.
or in human terms,

your got in your top physical shape, stripped down naked,
and got in a ring with another man stripped down naked in his best shape.
and its man vs man to see who would be king.

not children, i wish i didnt see that goin on, and i dont suggest that, but how do you convince someone not to do that.

redog migh have the best way, you dont ban them, that shows you dont care,

if they dont want to stick around and leave thinking the grass is greener, they'll be back.
if you need to gain someknowledge this is where they need to be,

there is enuf adversity here where it balances out, and they can learn about bulldogs


----------



## prjwh081810

Im no dog expert but I do believe its the larents fault the dog snapped. I know if a 5 year old.was sitting on my back and I was a dog. I would bite his face off because I am a dog not a horse. If your son wants a piggy back ride I do suggest a horse is better. A dog doesnt use teeth unless its a last resort. Meaning you don't know your dog enough to see his expression and body language saying "please get this human off my back" so therefore he showed you himself ehat was bothering him. No a dog shouldnt snap at anyone but if your not reading him right tnen what choice does he have. I may be too late and you may not read but for the dogs sake, teach your kids not to play with a dog like its a jumgle gym. They are living breathing creatures who we love and care for to protect us and make us happy. Not to let kids torture and leave em to last resorts

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin

Let me just ask this, did the dog growl angrily when he was biting your son? My pup likes to bite a lot, but it's not aggressively, when he is fighting with the other dog he growls while he lunges, but never aggression to humans.


----------



## prjwh081810

winwin said:


> Let me just ask this, did the dog growl angrily when he was biting your son? My pup likes to bite a lot, but it's not aggressively, when he is fighting with the other dog he growls while he lunges, but never aggression to humans.


I agree. My pups nip but their first command was no bite. Now all I do is look at them and they know. If the dogs properly trained then he/she will know. Maybe try some 1 on 1 with the dog and child training. It will go a long way

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288

Kingbodie said:


> Lllllllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really look stressed in the first pic ...


i'm confused as to why you think a kid sitting on a dog is so cute.


----------



## BeccaNBlaze

> My 8 month old bully jus snapped my 5 year old son in the face becuz he was sitting on his back .


One minute you say your kid was sitting on his back and the next minute you say you and your kids were sitting beside the dog. Personally, I am on the dogs side.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

My biggest issue with what the OP posted is that it seems as though she has not put in the time to teach the dog appropriate responses to the children, never mind the fact she hasn't trained the children how to act accordingly with the dog. As someone previously stated, what if her child was to do the same thing to someone else's dog and really got his face ripped off!? I'm a mother of 4 (3 of my own and a step-son), with one on the way, and I can tell you first hand, all of my children have been taught from very early on when they first start learning to grab and pull on stuff, that the dog is not the appropriate "thing" to grab and pull on. They are not allowed to poke, punch, pull, kick, hit or anything else of the sort. I've owned and fostered many a dog in my time as a parent, and NEVER have I had an issue with a dog putting it's mouth on my children! The dogs I currently own will even tolerate complete strangers in the child form coming up to them to love on them and pet them. I do take the time to educate these children about what is appropriate and what is not when it comes to my dogs, so that my dogs are not uncomfortable with them. Of course, I also watch my dogs very closely so that at the first sign of discomfort, I can remove them from the situation before they have to take matters into their own paws. 

Now, I will say that I believe this thread has run it's course, and that the OP has already made up her mind about re-homing the dog in question. I think that's the best solution for the dog, and her and her children at this point. I do hope that she takes time to learn about dealing with dogs and to teach her children what is appropriate and what is not when dealing with dogs before bringing another dog into her home. 

As for Kingbodie... I hope you come away from this thread with some new found knowledge as well. Not to harp on you, but as everyone else has already stated, if the dog is going on 2 yrs old, and you've only had him for a little over a month, you're only dealing with a ticking time bomb, allowing your child to crawl on his back and grab on his collar like in the pictures you posted up. Yes, it looks cute, but think about it from the dog's perspective. And I do have to ask, if he's such a wonderful dog and so great with your kids, then why in the world do you need a shock collar on him, in the house, no less? I see nothing but another news headline waiting to happen there. Please take the time to read a bit, and let your dog settle into his new surroundings before letting the kids use him as a jungle gym. Allow yourself and him to get used to each other, and afford yourself enough time to learn his triggers and reactions, without the shock collar. You may not like us coming down on you for this, but we've seen this far too many times before and we all know from experience what comes next.


----------



## surfer

i swear i've got some dogs that i can LOOK at in a certain way,
and they know what time it is, and if i break out with an,
aattt!!!!! they really know,

and i've never raised a finger in anger at one of my dogs,

as soon as you do that, its hard for that trust to come back.
but if need be i'll snatch a knot in their collar, until we come to an understanding


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Gonz2288 said:


> i'm confused as to why you think a kid sitting on a dog is so cute.


cleary the dog sitting on the kid is cuter... i hope he farts


----------



## prjwh081810

stonerreakinhavok said:


> cleary the dog sitting on the kid is cuter... i hope he farts


Hilarious!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288

stonerreakinhavok said:


> cleary the dog sitting on the kid is cuter... i hope he farts


OMG LOL :rofl:


----------

